# Dave - Color match 2015 Felt AR2



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hey Dave and Felt forum,

Got a small paint chip on my frame, I have the 2015 AR2 Gunmetal gray and orange... does anyone know the paint match number for the bike..

Thank you..


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Hyder said:


> Hey Dave and Felt forum,
> Got a small paint chip on my frame, I have the 2015 AR2 Gunmetal gray and orange... does anyone know the paint match number for the bike..
> Thank you..
> View attachment 304015


Incredible bike. Thanks for being a Felt Customer. I don't have much help I'm afraid. We used a custom color from a TransArt decal hue. The code is SATIN (45 matte / 55% gloss) TA-61065. This is a decal vendor that we asked our paint supplier to match. It isn't a standard color from Pantone or DuPont like many of our bicycles.

I think your best bet is to buy a few colors that are similar at a hobby shop and mix up your own batch to match.

Check with your LBS also as we include a small bottle of touch up with painted bikes but the catalyst type paints only stay liquid a few months and separate as well so it may not be of much help.

-SD


----------

